# Want To Learn PEARL



## hyler (Jul 31, 2001)

I want to learn the pearl programming language because I heard it is a good tool for web pages. I am an experienced programmer familiar with VBASIC, MBASIC, C++, HTML, and Flash. Where would be the best place to start learning pearl, also what other features does the langauge have?


----------



## maxim (Jun 9, 2001)

Have a read of This bit.

Oh, and PERL is good for the one-liner programs. It's not too powerful, though. It's okay for CGI scripts, but don't write an office suit in it. If you want a fairly easy and powerful language, I recommend python. I LOVE python. I use it all the time. I use programmingtutorials for all my programming tutorial needs! Which OS do you use? If you use any UNIX/Linux OS, then Python is REALLY GOOD! Good Luck!

--maxim


----------

